# Breeders in London



## SimoneS (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey everyone 
I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Im looking for DUMBO RAT breeders in london. Preferrably south east but anywhere will do.
if not london then Kent is just as good 
so yeah, anyone know dumbo rat breeders in london or kent?
thanks a lot 
xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

the NFRS have a list of breeders although I can't remember which ones are in London
National Fancy Rat Society


----------

